# Meal Planning on the go...



## Ldevaney (Jun 25, 2013)

I work 2 jobs.  50 hours per week at my day job and 4 nights per week at my night job, so its really hard to eat right.  I find myself eating out 2 times a day.    I've done the sandwich thing, but I am not consistent.  Anyone have any recommendations for on the go food ideas or what has worked for you?


----------



## Siegal (Jun 25, 2013)

I buy alot of frozen meals...not so helpful but its cheaper than eating out and I can control the calories


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 25, 2013)

Welcome to DC!

Bulk cooking on your day off: stews, chilis, soups, pseudo Egg McMuffins, quiches, lasagna,  even leftover pizza, all frozen and portioned in individual servings work well.  The Foodsaver works well for this, or you can use ziplock freezer bags.  Nuke them at work in a nukeable container.  A bag of salad with a bunch of stuff in it like thawed peas, chopped apples, raisins,  bacon bits, leftover meat, cottage cheese, maybe a chopped hard boiled egg, shake it up with some salad dressing and something crunchy, like sunflower seeds.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 25, 2013)

It is hard to change habits when you are tired and stressed.

I would take a few minutes to review the menu where you normally eat and select a couple of healthy options that you can live with.  No matter how much you crave the double bacon burger or the extra crispy fries just blurt out the healthy option, you'll survive.  The same with eating at home.  Check out the local market when you have some time and look for a couple of healthy fast meals.  Things like rotisserie chicken, bag salad, whole grain bread or wraps, an apple or orange.  I would not try to change overnight.  Try a couple of healthy nights and a couple of traditional nights then keep adding another healthy night every couple of weeks.  It can take several months to find a pattern that works.  The important thing is to keep trying.  It is really all about choices that will work for you and become automatic over time.  Good luck!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 25, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> It is hard to change habits when you are tired and stressed...


 
Well put.

And you'd really have to enjoy cooking to bulk cook during what little free time you have, but just making a meal should give you some leftovers for possibly two more without going crazy... but you haven't really said if you want to cook at all, or if your meals must be eaten on the go or while you are out in-between jobs (hence the easy choice to eat out).
Why are you inconsistent with your sandwich making? Is it a time thing or a bored thing?


----------

